

The Terrafugia Flying Car - gbelote
https://wefunder.com/terrafugia

======
bglazer
> The anticipated base purchase price for the Transition® is $279,000. You can
> reserve a place in production with a $10,000 refundable deposit here.

Just for anyone who was wondering. Seems pretty reasonable for a light
aircraft, that is also a car. This is really cool, I must admit, but I wonder
who the target market is? The two people I know that have private planes seem
to have no problem renting cars at the airport.

~~~
gbelote
One of the cool things about your car and plane being the same is when weather
gets shady you can always land and drive. This makes it easier to make the
safe choice - not flying through bad weather.

------
ChuckMcM
I'd love these guys to get into production, the notion of a roadable plane is
pretty awesome, especially in more remote places.

